# A word of warning about your health



## Joliver (Aug 10, 2015)

Brothers, I've been lifting for a while now. I've been a radical son of a bitch and I've been a slow and methodical scientist at different times regarding supplementation.  On the whole, I've been proactive with my health. 

I've controlled my blood pressure manaically, watched my lipids, drained my blood to control my blood profile, and had regular blood tests for years.

Over the last few months, I've suffered some health consequences.  I was given a few subtle hints that I should have listened to more often.  

Now I know everyone is a "don't stop the good time" kind of guy/gal on these forums, and you think "it happened to him because he is an idiot." I am most definitely not. 

Very few of you, I'd imagine, can say they drain blood monthly, test blood quarterly, and monitor their BP three times per day.  I can. But still, I'm sitting here looking at the end of an era.

At one time I thought, whatever consequence I have to suffer is worth the success. It isn't. 

I won't go into great detail, mostly because it's my fault...and I'm a perfectionist and can't stand personal error.

What you can do for me, because you are my friends and more, is to be safer. You CAN supplement safer. You can limit your dangerous level exposure to shorter peaking periods.  

How many of us turn a blind eye as all of these old wrestlers and Bodybuilders die. It can happen. It does happen. Moreover, it will happen if you don't listen to this.  

The only numbers in your epitaph will be when you wer born and died--not your squat/bench/dead. 

Shut up Red.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 10, 2015)

Good luck bud. Hope you can recover.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear Cornelius... I echo the sentiment. Jewcing is just the icing on the cake. You can't base all of your gains from drug use.

Like Donnie Thompson says don't let your drugs do the talking.

Blast and cruise is one thing. But the blast and blasting I see is another.  If you need grams of gear for training PR'S you need to look at the training, your diet or your recovery. 

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help


----------



## Yaya (Aug 10, 2015)

Funny u started this post, I CANNOT agree more and that's why I stick to the basics..

2 friends of mine died the last 8 months and I believe it's from steroid use..

Test, mast, npp is all I will do over the age of 35..

If ur older then 40 and still abusing orals then ur stupid.  if u have kids then ur a stupid idiot

If ur getting paid then I understand..like WWE wrestler or some shit


----------



## Joliver (Aug 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sorry to hear Cornelius... I echo the sentiment. Jewcing is just the icing on the cake. You can't base all of your gains from drug use.
> 
> Like Donnie Thompson says don't let your drugs do the talking.
> 
> ...



Thanks man. 

It's good advice from those guys that know, but when you are a kid, stuck against a PR wall, you don't know any better than to turn to the syringe. Now I know it isn't the answer, but still have to pay the piper. I'd do anything to my young body with my old man brain. I'd total a million.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 10, 2015)

Good Luck Joliver


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear Jol.  

I hope you recover & get back to doing what you love..... (whatever that maybe)

You could have your numbers put on your head stone.... just sayn

Also the name change a bit over the top.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Great post and Panda is here for you Cornelius. Anything I can do to help......


----------



## Joliver (Aug 10, 2015)

DF said:


> Sorry to hear Jol.
> 
> I hope you recover & get back to doing what you love..... (whatever that maybe)
> 
> ...



Doc, we got another coanbread hated over here.  Get the whip.

And yes, I could put my total on my headstone....but it won't fit...peace I'm outta here!!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow man I hope you are feeling better soon. I'm kinda in the same boat you are I think this dec meet is gonna be my last blast for a while.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry for your troubles. I wish you the best. Hope you can overcome these health issues. Godspeed


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 10, 2015)

Joliver buddy.

There is always a spot for you on team natty.


----------



## Magical (Aug 10, 2015)

Jol I hope everything works out for you. Sorry to hear the bad news man


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Great post and Panda is here for you Cornelius. Anything I can do to help......



I second this bro...if there is anything I can do to help dont hesitate. Recover my man!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 10, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Joliver buddy.
> 
> *There is always a spot for you on team natty*.



due to some health reasons, ive been stuck there for a while......sux


Cor, GL man, all the best to you.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Aug 10, 2015)

Man I'm not too sure what's going on and that's OK, but hang in there and everything will work out in the long run man.

I know I'm just a 31 year old kid but if all else fails I'm a set of ears that will listen 

Keep your head up Coanbreah


----------



## Yaya (Aug 10, 2015)

Tomorrow night my son has a CCD class, I'm gonna ask him to  dedicate prayer time to u having a full recovery.. they always asking of us parents to give our children something to pray for..

Last week it was for my uncle steves lost dog (which that prayer still hasn't been answered. .fingers crossed)

Tomorrow night will be for ur health joliver


----------



## stonetag (Aug 10, 2015)

Very consciously put my man. Words to heed for sure. I'm at the age of really thinking things through, you know " the big picture" type stuff.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 11, 2015)

It's only worth it if you tell yourself it is. I was 21 when I ran my first cycle and at 24 I realized it's not worth it. Been clear for 8 months now. I don't PL like you fellas, but I love boxing and still have a killer right hook. Giving up your health and eventual time with loved ones isn't worth the edge.


Jol you're a beast with or without gear. Good luck brother


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 11, 2015)

Well stated and I hope you are able to heal fully and quickly brother.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 11, 2015)

tuff post brother its hard to look past today when talking morbidly everything you do in life is a risk no one is guaranteed tomorrow . If life tells you your at the fork just be happy you were lucky enough to see the warning sign . 

Heal well brother I hope the next chapter in your life is more successful then this one was


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 11, 2015)

A reality check is needed. None of us are immortal or immune to health issues. Good post, hope everyone will take a look at their current dosages , goals, cycles and evaluate. I know I will. 

Quick recovery and hope things will get back to normal for you Jol.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 11, 2015)

It definitely makes you think. 

Wish you the best bud.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 11, 2015)

Jo man sorry to hear of ur recent woes, ill pray for u bud!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 11, 2015)

Damn brother I couldn't imagine how you feel, I had a slight hiccup from a hernia at a time where I was at my best and it crushed my moral. It was nothing serious at all brother and I wish you the very best. 


This is one thing I've always preached to young guys to not do it.  A wise man once told me that more gear isn't always better and the four ds are perfect. 


1. Duration – keep cycles to a max of 12 weeks. Longer cycle = harder road in recovery

2. Drugs – you don’t need cycles of 4 or 5 different drugs to grow. You’ll not be able to tell what drug actually produces the effects (good or bad).

3. Dosage – 99% of guys never need more than 1000mg of any AAS per week. The most abused rule of all – More is not better. If you are not growing on 700 or 800 mgs a week, you are not doing something right and it is not the drugs.

4. Diet – most guys have crap for a diet but claim they “eat clean.” If you have a good diet, you will not be at 15%+ body fat. Fact!


This was from a smart man and I agree.  I have always did two decent cycles a year and that's it. Nothing crazy because I get scared of the consequences and the permananet damage. I've been off for a while and my strength is decent and I look a hell of a lot better than before because I wasn't taking care of my self. I jerk off a few times a day and When I put I recover quickly and that's a good thing to have.  I've never ran a cycle more than 12-14 weeks or more than 1g of hormones.


----------



## Milo (Aug 11, 2015)

Gotta ask now that y'all have scared the shit out of me lol. What kind of dosages and durations are we talking about here? Max I have said I will ever go is 1g test for 16 weeks. Is this an irresponsible amount?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 11, 2015)

Good luck jol. You're a good man and good things will come your way. 

This is the exact reason why I will be coming off everything for good. These things do have consequences as much as we like to tell ourselves it's safe.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 11, 2015)

Jol, I really hope it's nothing serious. You've done nothing but help people and contribute a wealth of information since you've been here. You are a class act and a high character dude. Good luck, bud. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## don draco (Aug 11, 2015)

You'll be in my prayers Jol.  I hope what you're facing isn't too serious.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 11, 2015)

Damn that's never good news it's sounds like you are backing off before it turns into a serious situation. I hope what ever is going on gets back to normal. I turned 37 last month and I'm really starting to look at my gear use and diet in a totally different way. I'm debating if I  want to even cycle this tren I've been sitting on for a while. Doing a compound that makes me sweat more in my sleep then I would normally doing hard core cardio is a bad sign.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 11, 2015)

Herm u make me wanna swallow someone's else's puke


----------



## Yaya (Aug 11, 2015)

Jk herm,  Thanks for ur concern of our brother


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 11, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Herm u make me wanna swallow someone's else's puke



Yup there the go, Yaya being Yaya A big fuking joke. I'm about is much as a disgrace as a mod as you are a vet.  Lol.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 11, 2015)

Just caught this. I'm sorry to hear about this Joliver. I'll be praying for a good outcome. Thanks for posting this. It's great advice.


----------



## nightster (Aug 11, 2015)

Good luck, and thanks for the perspective.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 11, 2015)

Joli I hope things get sorted for you quickly. Any more specific guidance you might want to share as per your experience might be very valuable for the young bucks reading this thread.

Get healthy, Mate.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 13, 2015)

Well this isn't good news, good luck J Oliver, for some reason i thought you were a youngin. God Bless


----------



## Joliver (Aug 13, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Well this isn't good news, good luck J Oliver, for some reason i thought you were a youngin. God Bless



I am 35. Not quite a youngster, but not fit for the pasture yet.


----------

